# Brotherly not love



## Aspino5 (Jul 30, 2019)

I have a two-year-old and a one-year-old German Shepherd both males one just got back from a six week Boot Camp training the other came back 4 weeks ago. They are both fighting for dominance I had to go out and buy muzzles. It’s only been one day and the trainer is coming to the house but I’m at my wits end


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

You should not have 2 male GSDs, because this is what happens. Not a good situation at all - both dogs are at serious risk,


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Two young males, not good. The separation might have complicated their relationship. How experienced are you in training? Keep them separate at all times. Muzzles won't prevent injuries but not fights. If allowed together in the mean time, they continue practicing the behavior. You are in for a lot of work/decision making in rehoming one or not. Please realize that this is not any dog's fault but they are a product of their situation. Keep us posted. Good luck.
PS: neutering won't help.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Were they getting into fights before boot camp?


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

They are too close in age, and temperament (I think). 

I’ve had at least two males together at a time for years. He’s what made those situations work:

-at least 3 years apart between the dogs. Dogs close in age are more likely to fight for rank. New dog was always brought in as a puppy. 
-the two dogs were different breeds. While this doesn’t always work, the breed characteristics for my dogs complimented each other. 
-temperaments of the two dogs complimented each other. This is by far the most important, IMO. If I had a more dominant dog, I chose a more submissive puppy as the new dog. If one was more outgoing, the new one was more reserved. 

That being said, you’re in a pickle. This may require lifetime management now that they’re in an established pattern. Still, you have more hope than if you had two females with the same issues...lol.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

You got muzzles-- does that mean the two dogs still have access to each other? If they do, I'd begin crate and rotate with no contact immediately.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think you have several issues going on.

1. Both are just reaching maturity.
2. They were away from each other for a month so now the balance of dominance has to be reset.
3. If they were at bootcamp then you didn't train them and it doesn't sound like you have the knowledge to control the situation.

Time to make some decisions on how to manage your household. Start by crating and rotating.


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

Why board and train? 

How serious are the fights? Are the dogs getting injured? Are you getting injured breaking up fights?

Crate and rotate or separate for now.

Find an experienced trainer who can actually help you IN THE HOME.

Put advanced OB on each dog, very solid advanced OB.

Teach each dog a stop word. You could pair this with OB like a platz but whatever you chose is an absolute non-negotiable, immediate command.

Practice impulse control during periods of arousal when fights are likely to start- like at doorways, starting a walk, during fetch, etc.

It is a lot of work and a lot of attention needs to be paid to safety and to stop the dogs before they start. It will get better if you do as suggested religiously, but if you don't, it will get worse. 

This video will help you in the meantime. But this is no easy fix.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Correction, too late to edit earlier post; Muzzles can prevent injuries but not fights.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Something no one has brought up is the training. Dogs that are bullied become bullies. 

Beyond that 2 young males going at it? Crate and rotate. The good news is they are boys, so obedience, and rigid management should get you through.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Let us know what the trainer says


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

wolfy dog said:


> Correction, too late to edit earlier post; Muzzles can prevent injuries but not fights.


I've heard they can make fights/aggression worse.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I've heard they can make fights/aggression worse.


 Yes, same as with leash aggression; the dog knows he/she is limited which can lead to frustration and therefor adding to the problem.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> Thecowboysgirl said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard they can make fights/aggression worse.
> ...


Fence, car, crate, boundary aggression. Same as a bark and hold for some dogs.


----------

